# Any cubers from VA, Fredericksburg area?



## brododragon (Feb 3, 2020)

Any groups or cubers in the Fredericksburg area?


----------



## Vcuber6 (Jul 19, 2020)

I'm not from Fredericksburg, but I do live in Prince William County,50 minutes away and I too am looking for other cubers or groups near me


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 20, 2020)

1 hour away, oof


----------

